# A decent cabinet around 4K



## Bhargav (May 27, 2014)

Hi guys 
i need a good cabinet my budget is 3.5K to 4K 
my config is 

AMD FX 6300 
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 
Seasonic S12ii 520W
Asus R9 270X TOP


----------



## rock2702 (May 27, 2014)

Go for corsair 300r.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 27, 2014)

CM N400. Antec GX700. Corsair 300R. Take your pick!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2014)

Antec GX700
or 
Corsair 300R


----------



## Bhargav (May 27, 2014)

Guys how abt Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 02 ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 27, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Guys how abt Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 02 ?



if you are not planning on installing a good cpu cooler like 212x or better with a huge heat sink, then this is a good cabinet.


----------



## Bhargav (May 29, 2014)

Thank you

I have ordered Spec 02. i ll post pic when i ll have that case n also *might* Post review of the case wid some help


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have ordered Spec 02. i ll post pic when i ll have that case n also *might* Post review of the case wid some help



congrats. a review will be helpful..


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 21, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have ordered Spec 02. i ll post pic when i ll have that case n also *might* Post review of the case wid some help



how is the spec 02 and how much did you buy it for? Will you be putting up photos?


----------

